# Does this make me a yarn snob?



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

While trying to organize my stash a girlfriend noticed a long abandoned wip. She saw how small it was (child sized). She asked what I planned to do with it and I said probably just tuck it away for another ten years. She asked if I could make something for her daughter with the yarn. The reason I had been so disinterested in the yarn was because it was acrylic. Shame on me! I cheerfully agreed to knit a nice little sweater for her daughter and you would think she had won the lottery! I just finished unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends) Here's my question: I am not looking forward to knitting with this acrylic yarn and plan to wind them into cakes so that they won't seem so acrylic. Have I become a yarn snob?


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

well least the nice thing is that acrylic is easy to wash especially for something for a small child.


----------



## carolynproulx (Sep 17, 2011)

It's just an expression . Don't beat yourself up! There are places for both and we all LOVE the feel of nice squishy soft yarns on our hands while knitting.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Does it matter? you are doing something nice for a friend who obviously likes your work. She and her daughter will be pleased and you can make more room for the yarn you like. It's a win win.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm a yarn Philistine. I work in a great volume, and not being independantly wealthy, I use a lot of that awful, economic, easy care, acrylic.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

carolynproulx said:


> It's just an expression . Don't beat yourself up! There are places for both and we all LOVE the feel of nice squishy soft yarns on our hands while knitting.


Thank you Carolyn!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Does it matter? you are doing something nice for a friend who obviously likes your work. She and her daughter will be pleased and you can make more room for the yarn you like. It's a win win.


Thank you!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I'm a yarn Philistine. I work in a great volume, and not being independantly wealthy, I use a lot of that awful, economic, easy care, acrylic.


Lol... thank you!


----------



## Audrey Jeanne (Jun 14, 2012)

NOT as far as I'm concerned.. My Mom who was a wonderful seamstress and knitter/ always said "if you're putting your time and effort in to making something you should use the finest quality fabric/yarn you can afford" -- that's MY personal belief..!!! others may feel differently -- and that's OK too.. But NO acrylic for me.. !!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Acrylic yarn is good for children. It's very washable.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

If you are a snob then so am I. I prefer to think of not using acryllic as an expression of love and respect for mother earth.

I do not use acryllic for a number of reasons.

1) It is an oil based fiber and therefore VERY unenvironmental.

2) It feels icky in my hands.

3) Oil base fibers do not "breathe" and retain scents, both nice and not nice.

I am committed to using natural, renewable scourced yarns.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I'm a yarn Philistine. I work in a great volume, and not being independantly wealthy, I use a lot of that awful, economic, easy care, acrylic.


I guess I will get in line with you. I have had some very nice yarns given to me and I love working with them. I have been given yarns that smelled so bad I had to use a mask and gloves and give it a good washing and more than one vinegar rinse, and I have been given Aunt Lydia Rug Yarn, I use what I am given. I can't afford to be a yarn snob even if I wanted to. Would that we could all afford the yarns we really wanted to use and liked to use. But, I am just very thankful for the yarns that people give to me and make do with what I have.

All of that being said, I think you are doing something really, really nice and making someone feel very special because you are a kind person and willing to be unhappy for a little bit to make a child very happy.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

momcat531 said:


> Acrylic yarn is good for children. It's very washable.


My thought as well. All my children are grown and I knit primarily for myself. I have made a few items for my only grandchild (aged 8) and knowing how busy my daughter is, I would not expect her to hand wash.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I guess I will get in line with you. I have had some very nice yarns given to me and I love working with them. I have been given yarns that smelled so bad I had to use a mask and gloves and give it a good washing and more than one vinegar rinse, and I have been given Aunt Lydia Rug Yarn, I use what I am given. I can't afford to be a yarn snob even if I wanted to. Would that we could all afford the yarns we really wanted to use and liked to use. But, I am just very thankful for the yarns that people give to me and make do with what I have.
> 
> All of that being said, I think you are doing something really, really nice and making someone feel very special because you are a kind person and willing to be unhappy for a little bit to make a child very happy.


Thank you Donnie! I was feeling guilty, but for the most part everyone has made me feel good about myself.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

momcat531 said:


> Acrylic yarn is good for children. It's very washable.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I rarely use acrylic, when I do, it's usually for a child.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

There is nothing like the feel of alpaca, silk and merino blend, silk and seaweed blend, pure silk, cashmere..... At this stage of my life I really don't care about titles but, yes, if you like, I am a "yarn snob".


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joanne12986 said:


> My thought as well. All my children are grown and I knit primarily for myself. I have made a few items for my only grandchild (aged 8) and knowing how busy my daughter is, I would not expect her to hand wash.


There is washable merino wool and it is wonderful to work with.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Some acrylics I like and some I don't but I can say that about some of the more expensive yarns as well. So no I don't think you are a yarn snob, and neither am I, we just like what we like.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep. I dig acrylics because I'm basically lazy and like throwing my sweater in the washer and dryer. There are such gorgeouse colors available. What is your favorite yarn type to knit?


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

crosby said:


> Yep. I dig acrylics because I'm basically lazy and like throwing my sweater in the washer and dryer. There are such gorgeouse colors available. What is your favorite yarn type to knit?


I just love superwash sock yarn lately.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Well said.



laurelarts said:


> Some acrylics I like and some I don't but I can say that about some of the more expensive yarns as well. So no I don't think you are a yarn snob, and neither am I, we just like what we like.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I'm a yarn Philistine. I work in a great volume, and not being independantly wealthy, I use a lot of that awful, economic, easy care, acrylic.


LOL!! Me, too!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

well here is my take on this subject...I thought I could afford just a little better yarn...so I gets on line and orders baby merino and a couple other merinos....now what am I gonna do with it....it is so thin....I guess this must be sock yarn...(sigh) I guess I got to get educated on the finer yarns....or stick to what I know....


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe you have become a bit of a snob, but aren't we all in some way? Maybe now you can afford a more expensive yarn. 

There is nothing wrong with acrylic yarn and your friend obviously likes it.

Put your love into knitting for her daughter and the acrylic yarn will knit up quickly and be gone. The smile on the childs face will be worth knitting up something you don't really like.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crosby said:


> Yep. I dig acrylics because I'm basically lazy and like throwing my sweater in the washer and dryer. There are such gorgeouse colors available. What is your favorite yarn type to knit?


My favourite yarn type to knit ... is whatever fibre I have on the needles! 
Mostly it's acrylic, because that's what I have in greatest quantity. 
If it's anything else, I just enjoy the knitting of it. 
I'll knit _anything_! 
I have even knit - no, it _had been_ knitted, I crocheted it - an unknown synthetic fibre that must have been designed for rug-making. When I'd finished that project (a small circular rug), all the skin on all ten fingertips promptly (and painlessly!) sloughed off!!! :shock: I'd washed the item I'd frogged it from before frogging; I've still no idea what it is nor why my fingers reacted that way to it.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

momcat531 said:


> Acrylic yarn is good for children. It's very washable.


It is also good for those the do not take, or have the fortitude???, to tend to a hand made garment appropriately. OR heaven for bid have a spouse or other family member that indiscriminantley does laundry.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I too prefer natural fibre but there's times when only acrylic will do.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't use acrylic either. It takes me so long to make something I feel it is worth the expensive yarn.


----------



## Englishknitter (Oct 13, 2012)

43 years ago when I had my daughter one of my mother's friends made a baby cardigan from wool. Come washday all the acrylics were washed in the machine and on the line and this wool one was left as it had to be handwashed. I washed it, it smelled of old sheep and had to be dried flat. What a pain it was and I vowed never to give anything for a small child other than in acrylic so it can be thrown in the washer and job done. Think of this project as creating your halo - the child will be warm, her mother overjoyed and the yarn gone from your house. Knit it with a good feeling in your heart and who knows how many children it will be passed on to.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I use both...


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm a newbie. What's wrong with acrylic yarn?


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

teri1960 said:


> I'm a newbie. What's wrong with acrylic yarn?


Absolutely nothing, but it isn't a natural, sometimes nice feeling yarn. The difference between say using a cheap bic pen and a well balanced writing instrument. BUt a lot of us use both.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

teri1960 said:


> I'm a newbie. What's wrong with acrylic yarn?


There is nothing wrong with acrylic yarn, it is perfect for some things, but may not be perfect for others. It is ideal for children's items as it can be easily washed and it is very economical. There are a lot of us who knit for charities and it is ideal for those items as well. 
Some people prefer natural fibers and won't go near acrylic, but there is nothing wrong with acrylic. I use more acrylic than any other because of its versatility.


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

Not a yarn snob but a yarn connoisseur. The longer you knit, the more aware you are of your materials. It sounds like your friend's request was just the thing to motivate you on that UFO.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

To each his/her own. I don't mind what others do as long as it harms no one,they don't insist that I join them and I don't have to pay for it. It is a choice depending on personal preferences and financial circumstances. The important thing it that we are continuing our craft as best we can and helping the less fortunate. I an allergic to wool, live in the tropics and am on disability. We do what we can.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I love fine yarns, but will happily use acrylic for those who wish me to. It sounds to me like you will have 2 happy people as a result of this .... and thats' a great thing, in my opinion.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

It would be lovely always to knit with the most beautiful yarns, but not always financially possible.
I knit toys - so acrylics are great for that - colourful, hardwearing and they're not going to require washing too often. Horses for courses!
(My hands don't care what I'm knitting with - as long as I'm knitting..)


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

joanne12986 said:


> While trying to organize my stash a girlfriend noticed a long abandoned wip. She saw how small it was (child sized). She asked what I planned to do with it and I said probably just tuck it away for another ten years. She asked if I could make something for her daughter with the yarn. The reason I had been so disinterested in the yarn was because it was acrylic. Shame on me! I cheerfully agreed to knit a nice little sweater for her daughter and you would think she had won the lottery! I just finished unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends) Here's my question: I am not looking forward to knitting with this acrylic yarn and plan to wind them into cakes so that they won't seem so acrylic. Have I become a yarn snob?


Try waxing the acrylic. It seems to have a mellowing effect. In any case, it cant do any harm and would help to iron out any extra crinkles or crimps.

Madkiwi


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

joanne12986 said:


> While trying to organize my stash a girlfriend noticed a long abandoned wip. She saw how small it was (child sized). She asked what I planned to do with it and I said probably just tuck it away for another ten years. She asked if I could make something for her daughter with the yarn. The reason I had been so disinterested in the yarn was because it was acrylic. Shame on me! I cheerfully agreed to knit a nice little sweater for her daughter and you would think she had won the lottery! I just finished unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends) Here's my question: I am not looking forward to knitting with this acrylic yarn and plan to wind them into cakes so that they won't seem so acrylic. Have I become a yarn snob?


Try waxing the acrylic. It seems to have a mellowing effect. In any case, it cant do any harm and would help to iron out any extra crinkles or crimps.

Madkiwi


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

joanne12986 said:


> While trying to organize my stash a girlfriend noticed a long abandoned wip. She saw how small it was (child sized). She asked what I planned to do with it and I said probably just tuck it away for another ten years. She asked if I could make something for her daughter with the yarn. The reason I had been so disinterested in the yarn was because it was acrylic. Shame on me! I cheerfully agreed to knit a nice little sweater for her daughter and you would think she had won the lottery! I just finished unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends) Here's my question: I am not looking forward to knitting with this acrylic yarn and plan to wind them into cakes so that they won't seem so acrylic. Have I become a yarn snob?


Try waxing the acrylic. It seems to have a mellowing effect. In any case, it cant do any harm and would help to iron out any extra crinkles or crimps.

Madkiwi

oops! computer fritz triple post Sorry


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

carolynproulx said:


> It's just an expression . Don't beat yourself up! There are places for both and we all LOVE the feel of nice squishy soft yarns on our hands while knitting.


Well, ... it's not just an expression. I'm a yarn snob. But, I understand the need to use acrylic. I'm not rich, but I budget very tightly to buy yarns of my choice... or many times the recipient pays for the yarn. And, there are some acrylics that I may use from time to time... but mostly, I avoid them.

Nevertheless, I love the support you gave her.... good for you.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I'm a yarn snob too.
I don't knit huge amounts and I like what I call "tiny" knitting on fine needles, so I tend to buy the best that I can afford and make sure there is really good yardage.

I do get a lot of static from wearing anything that is made of man made fibres, including acylic. So I don't wear man made fleeces etc, just natural fibres. I borrowed a fleece hoody once and when I took it off, you could hear the crackles of electricity.

So, even though I use natural yarns, I don't think it really matters what you knit, acrylic or natural, just as long as you love the knitting that you're doing.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

joanne12986 said:


> While trying to organize my stash a girlfriend noticed a long abandoned wip. She saw how small it was (child sized). She asked what I planned to do with it and I said probably just tuck it away for another ten years. She asked if I could make something for her daughter with the yarn. The reason I had been so disinterested in the yarn was because it was acrylic. Shame on me! I cheerfully agreed to knit a nice little sweater for her daughter and you would think she had won the lottery! I just finished unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends) Here's my question: I am not looking forward to knitting with this acrylic yarn and plan to wind them into cakes so that they won't seem so acrylic. Have I become a yarn snob?


Possibly, but maybe not. I have had acrylic that was very soft and lovely, and enjoyed knitting with it. I have had other acrylics which seemed to be not so nice. Rough is not the right word exactly but is was not as smooth and silky as other acrylics I have had. Perhaps it is the feel you really don't like rather than the fact it is acrylic. :|


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> While trying to organize my stash a girlfriend noticed a long abandoned wip. She saw how small it was (child sized). She asked what I planned to do with it and I said probably just tuck it away for another ten years. She asked if I could make something for her daughter with the yarn. The reason I had been so disinterested in the yarn was because it was acrylic. Shame on me! I cheerfully agreed to knit a nice little sweater for her daughter and you would think she had won the lottery! I just finished unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends) Here's my question: I am not looking forward to knitting with this acrylic yarn and plan to wind them into cakes so that they won't seem so acrylic. Have I become a yarn snob?


Joanne,
Your post really contains two questions. The obvious one is about knitting with acrylic yarn. Another one that comes to my mind is whether you felt cornered into knitting the sweater for your friends daughter.

In answer to both questions; sometimes I find myself with a project I really don't WANT to do, but I do because I feel it is the loving or generous thing to do. Often, after I get started it is not nearly as irksome as I projected in my mind. Hope this works out to be the case for you.

As to being a snob for not enjoying acrylic; the answer to that is a resounding NO. Would you feel a snob if someone gave you some very expensive yarn and you did not enjoy working it? If you are not in the second example, why would you be in the first one?

Cost considerations can mean using a certain yarn that we might not use otherwise but it is only being realistic to know that we would prefer knitting with a different one.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

hen said:


> I think I'm a yarn snob too.
> I don't knit huge amounts and I like what I call "tiny" knitting on fine needles, so I tend to buy the best that I can afford and make sure there is really good yardage.
> 
> I do get a lot of static from wearing anything that is made of man made fibres, including acylic. So I don't wear man made fleeces etc, just natural fibres. I borrowed a fleece hoody once and when I took it off, you could hear the crackles of electricity.
> ...


Well said; love what you're doing.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Why should anyone have to apologise for using acrylic? Lots of people can only afford that and make beautiful items. Sometimes it is the most suitable yarn for a project, especially something which is bound to be machine washed often. It is the care and love put into the knitting that counts, imho.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

My take on acrylics is that there are acrylics and there are acrylics. Some, as with Plymouth Encore, have wool in the blend, others other blends. And they are soft and squoshy. I personally can't stand mohair or angora. They cause me to go into itching fits. Love merino, it's so soft, as well as alpaca. Anyway, I only knit afghans/scarves. I've done a lot with Encore and others with "natural yarns". The recipients of my work appreciate either, they really don't care. It's a heck of a lot easier to toss an afghan in the washer than to try to hand wash it.

The yarn I really love is Lorna's Laces Shepherd Bulky. I only use it for baby blankets, the cost is extremely high. If I could afford it, that's the only yarn I would use.

In the meantime, I had just finished knitting an afghan using Plymouth Encore for my grandniece to use in her dorm room at college and her Grandpa gave it to her yesterday. Well, lo and behold, I had an e-mail from her last night, in which she wrote:



> . . . and I really wanted to tell you thank you and how grateful I am for it! This was so absolutely sweet, and it's really beautiful and soft! As a matter of fact, I am using it right now--it's pretty cold in my dorm!


So, bottom line, do what you can with what you can as long as you're satisfied with it and the recipient really likes it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

The word for you is "idiosyncrasy"...Individual style or traits..by making them into little "wips" you kind of de-personalize them so you can make them appear to be something else..why bother to even buy that yarn if you really don't like it or did you buy it and it was in the stash?
I generally use the knitting worsted yarns . I had some Mohair but didn't like how it shed and donated it. I use to like Sayelle for it's softness..Like fine yarns but not the prices..it's an investment so it would have to be for a very special project and some patterns require it so they come out the same in looks and size..


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

I am crazy, I love acrylics, they are washable.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

It must be wonderful to be able to afford to be a yarn snob, that being said acrylics are generally a lot more practical for toys and garments for small children. I am referring to ease of care. Some blends are superb as well. I've read a lot about super wash wool and how wonderful it is, but it is not readily available in this area.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

no I like all sorts of yarn I just like to feel and see what it is like as some expensive yarn is not alwys nice to handle


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Audrey Jeanne said:


> NOT as far as I'm concerned.. My Mom who was a wonderful seamstress and knitter/ always said "if you're putting your time and effort in to making something you should use the finest quality fabric/yarn you can afford" -- that's MY personal belief..!!! others may feel differently -- and that's OK too.. But NO acrylic for me.. !!


I agree with you. I use wool or wool with a little nylon in it for childrens clothes, warm and hardwearing. I have recently used acrylic but never again. I made an afghan to put over me on the couch. I have had it about 4 months and it is looking tatty. Had I used wool it would still look and feel nice. I do not have much money, living on a state pension and nothing more but will still use wool even if I have to save for enough to knit a garment. Wool with 25% nylon washes well in the machine.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

The question is WHY you don't like the yarn. Is it stiff feeling? Do you not like the color? Maybe it was the pattern that you couldn't bond with and mis-interpreted it as being a problem with the yarn? Or, maybe you knew in the back of your mind that the finished piece wouldn't be treasured... I tend toward natural fibers (partly because I spin), but there is a place in this world for acrylic. And you should get a lot of satisfaction in knowing how happy you've made this people with the gift of your time and yarn!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

In the past I've tended to not like acrylic. Most of it felt harsh and not comfortable to knit. But Knit Picks has a wonderful;y soft yarn named Brava that doesn't separate while knitting. It comes in a good range of colors and yarn weights and is very reasonably priced. I just finished knitting an afghan in the worsted weight.
http://www.knitpicks.com/search.html?q=Brava&dispatch=pages.view&page_id=423


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Yes definitely! lol I do most of my knitting with acrylic yarn it is soooooo easy. I find that so many people are allergic to wool that I tend to shy away from it. but for most of my scarves I use acrylic or an acylic blend. But honey you use whatever makes you feel good. The snobs are the ones that refuse to ever use anything but what they deem appropriate. lols


joanne12986 said:


> While trying to organize my stash a girlfriend noticed a long abandoned wip. She saw how small it was (child sized). She asked what I planned to do with it and I said probably just tuck it away for another ten years. She asked if I could make something for her daughter with the yarn. The reason I had been so disinterested in the yarn was because it was acrylic. Shame on me! I cheerfully agreed to knit a nice little sweater for her daughter and you would think she had won the lottery! I just finished unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends) Here's my question: I am not looking forward to knitting with this acrylic yarn and plan to wind them into cakes so that they won't seem so acrylic. Have I become a yarn snob?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

me too" not to mention quite affordable.


Kyba said:


> I am crazy, I love acrylics, they are washable.


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

Kids grown so fast I don't invest so much in materials for them. Plus, kids are not careful.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Use whatever you like - pleasing ourselves is good too. I personally could not use wool because I am allergic to it. Most of the time the acrylics work very good for me. I just enjoy knitting.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Isn't it much better to use the yarn for someone who will appreciate it, rather than sit in your wip's forever? You may not like the yarn, but when it's finished it's gone and you will have the satisfaction of making someone happy.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

You lucked out, a friend who wants a knitted item from you and can be happy with the yarn. Like many people I too, prefer natural yarns. However having said that, there are many people today who don't know how to care for the yarn so acrylic works best for them. It can be washed and dried in one session. :evil:


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I am a yarn snob also. I dont like the feel of the acrylic yarn, and for the same price on some websites, I can get the luxury or the nicer wools for the same price, so of course I would rather get better yarn. I am becoming more sensitive to the touch and feel of yarn since I have fibromyalgia.Sometimes what feels soft to the touch in a skein of yarn, doesnt feel as soft when Im knitting it or wearing it since its not in a full skein anymore. If acrylic is fine with you, thats great, but some of us are admittantly yarn snobs, thats life I guess. Each person has their own individual preferences.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

The question to ask: are you making others feel bad about their choice (or about them having no choice)?
This is such a supportive forum that some people are hesitant to say what is on their mind, when they oppose one's view. This defeats the supportive idea. 
Some people know their financial (or others) limits and are fine with it and some might feel like they are deprived of something great. Why get into the discussion on the topic of being or not a yarn snob.


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

I make a lot of baby and child things with acrylic to make it easier on the moms. The first thing people ask me ..."is it machine washable?". Also afraid baby or child might be allergic to wool.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> If you are a snob then so am I. I prefer to think of not using acryllic as an expression of love and respect for mother earth.
> 
> I do not use acryllic for a number of reasons.
> 
> ...


While I agree with you, especially concerning the environment, doesn't that leave us only with cotton, wool, and linen??? Just askin...


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I guess you could call me a yarn snob. I use what I can afford, and most of the time that is acrylic. I shy away from things that have to be blocked and take up all kinds of room to dry. Also, if you knit for charity, they want washer/dryer items. Does that make me a "reverse" yarn snob? You go donnie and Joanna12986.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> While trying to organize my stash a girlfriend noticed a long abandoned wip. She saw how small it was (child sized). She asked what I planned to do with it and I said probably just tuck it away for another ten years. She asked if I could make something for her daughter with the yarn. The reason I had been so disinterested in the yarn was because it was acrylic. Shame on me! I cheerfully agreed to knit a nice little sweater for her daughter and you would think she had won the lottery! I just finished unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends) Here's my question: I am not looking forward to knitting with this acrylic yarn and plan to wind them into cakes so that they won't seem so acrylic. Have I become a yarn snob?


In my opinion, a snob is someone who looks down on others for what they choose to do... So, you would be a yarn snob if you said something like "oh, you can't really call yourself a knitter if you use acrylic". (and yes, I actually had someone online say that to me). Your personal choice in what you like to knit with or not is simply that. A choice.

It is when we stick our noses in other peoples' business that we become things like snobs or gossips.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I say you can treat yourself to a very nice yarn after you get done with this and you will feel better.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Reading through the posts, I would agree that every type of yarn has it's place in this world of ours. What's wrong with having a preference?


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

There is very fine acrylic yarn and nasty cheap acrylic yarn. There is a place for both! One of the best things about acrylic yarn is that the afghan or sweater or whatever can go through the washer and dryer, so that is what I use for children's sweaters and for everyday-use afghans. I also use it for everyday-at-home sweaters for me -- things I toss in the laundry with the jeans and sweatpants. I have to admit that I never use the cheap acrylic stuff . . . And, yes, I use wool and silk, etc., for my nice things. But there is NOTHING wrong with acrylic and other fibers!


----------



## lakewaydell (Sep 30, 2011)

For my grandchildren I use only machine washable and dryable yarn, so that means acrylic. Otherwise it would never get worn for my daughter would never have the time to wash it. Nothing delights this grandma more than seeing a new picture on Facebook of her grandchildren actually wearing the things she knit. I don't know about the rest of you, but I want my grandkids to work hard on trying to wear out the things I knit them, and acrylic is durable too. Now for myself, I like the exotic and fancy stuff, but I have the time and inclination to take care of it.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

imashelefrat said:


> The question to ask: are you making others feel bad about their choice (or about them having no choice)?
> This is such a supportive forum that some people are hesitant to say what is on their mind, when they oppose one's view. This defeats the supportive idea.
> Some people know their financial (or others) limits and are fine with it and some might feel like they are deprived of something great. Why get into the discussion on the topic of being or not a yarn snob.


I don't think she was putting anyone down if they use acrylic. She was just saying that she prefers natural fibre and was asking for people to support her on this. At no time did I see her say she thought less of anyone using acrylic. No one should feel bad if they choose to work with acrylic or string for that matter. 
:?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

The definition if a snob is someone who looks down others for their choices. I am not a yarn snob. You can knit with what ever makes you happy.

I have learned that I do not enjoy working with or wearing acrylic yarns. Even before I was a knitter, I refused to buy acrylic sweaters. I just don't like the feel.... Had no idea what they were made of until I started knitting. I have been knitting over two years now but have some sweaters in my closet that are ten years old and you won't find an acrylic one in the bunch! I just wouldn't buy one because they looked and felt "cheap" to me.

Since learning to knit and experimenting with many fibers, I realized that I don't like wearing OR now working with acrylics. 

I knit a few items for the little ones in my life. I use superwash wool. It lets little ones skin breathe, better insulates and is fire retardant. I always recommend hand washing ANY knitted items... No matter the fabric... Washing machines are too hard on the stitching. In my experience... it is my opinion that acrylic is the WORST fiber you can choose to put on a baby. 

I don't know who all these Mothers are who refuse to hand wash a sweater I took the time to knit for their child.... I haven't met one. IF I did meet one, I wouldn't knit for them. Handwashing involves putting the item in wool wash to soak and throwing over a rack to dry.... you don't have to go down to the river and use a wash board for goodness sake. Most Moms have to handwash their lingerie and their OWN sweaters, so what more work is it to toss a baby sweater in with the lot? 

I am like you... My daughter recently picked out some Plymouth Encore yarn to knit her a cowl. I tried to talk her out of it, but she really liked the yarn. Even with the 25% wool, it squeaked on my needles, was very unpleasant to work with and I found myself "avoiding" that project at all costs. It is now finished and thank goodness I don't have to use that stuff again!

I am NOT a snob. YOU can knit with what you like. I just wish others would appreciate and understand that I also have a choice and because I choose not to knit with acrylics, it doesn't make ME a yarn snob.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Joanne,
I am interested in your process of: unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends).
Is this what you can do when you unravel yarn from a previous project, to make it more useable without the kinks in it?
I would love to see pictures of this process, or even the ones you have hanging on the line. 
I don't understand how you wet it down and hang it without getting it into a tangled mess.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Me too jdh, I wouldn't know how to go about it. Mind you our climate is against us.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Englishknitter said:


> 43 years ago when I had my daughter one of my mother's friends made a baby cardigan from wool. Come washday all the acrylics were washed in the machine and on the line and this wool one was left as it had to be handwashed. I washed it, it smelled of old sheep and had to be dried flat. What a pain it was and I vowed never to give anything for a small child other than in acrylic so it can be thrown in the washer and job done. Think of this project as creating your halo - the child will be warm, her mother overjoyed and the yarn gone from your house. Knit it with a good feeling in your heart and who knows how many children it will be passed on to.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Shimal said:


> The question is WHY you don't like the yarn. Is it stiff feeling? Do you not like the color? Maybe it was the pattern that you couldn't bond with and mis-interpreted it as being a problem with the yarn? Or, maybe you knew in the back of your mind that the finished piece wouldn't be treasured... I tend toward natural fibers (partly because I spin), but there is a place in this world for acrylic. And you should get a lot of satisfaction in knowing how happy you've made this people with the gift of your time and yarn!


I started the sweater about 10 years ago. It wasn't working out so I put it aside. I have only been using natural fibers for about 5 years or so. My dear departed mother had me convinced that wool was horrible and itchy, so, being the obedient daughter... I only bought acrylic. I have since begun buying natural fibers. I knit primarily for myself. I love the feel of superwash merino socks.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

You just finished a thread about the issue that went crazy. You started it.
You go on and on about why acrylic is bad: feel, source, etc.
How do you think it makes people who cannot or will not use what you think is better for all?
If all your arguments do not add to looking down at acrylic and making people feel apologetic, I don't know what a yarn snob.
The energy here should be about what we all share: the love of knitting and maybe other crafts, not to get on a soap box on the man-made vs. nature supplies. Enough already.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

jdh said:


> Joanne,
> I am interested in your process of: unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends).
> Is this what you can do when you unravel yarn from a previous project, to make it more useable without the kinks in it?
> I would love to see pictures of this process, or even the ones you have hanging on the line.
> I don't understand how you wet it down and hang it without getting it into a tangled mess.


When they are wound into hanks, they are tied in several (usually 4) places just like when you buy yarn in hanks from the store... It helps to keep it from tangling. Then, after drying, it gets rewound into balls... (the hank can go on a yarn swift, the backs of a chair, the legs of a chair, a lampshade, a volunteer's hands, your own knees or feet.... )


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

jdh said:


> Joanne,
> I am interested in your process of: unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends).
> Is this what you can do when you unravel yarn from a previous project, to make it more useable without the kinks in it?
> I would love to see pictures of this process, or even the ones you have hanging on the line.
> I don't understand how you wet it down and hang it without getting it into a tangled mess.


The yarn was crimped from being knit for so long. I had my husband pull while I wound it onto my yarn swift. I used pieces of yarn to tie it tight in four places. It was then soaked in the sink for about an hour. Carefully lifting it out, I squeezed out as much water as possible. I draped it on a plastic hanger and tied a grocery bag with a can of food in it to the bottom of the yarn to pull it taught. It helped a great deal and now the yarn is about 75% uncrimped.


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

It is very kind of you to go to the trouble of unraveling, washing AND knitting something for a child in a yarn you do not like.

I AM ALLERGIC TO WOOL . . . I NEVER NEVER NEVER Knit in wool - acrylics, bamboo, silk, sugar kane - whatever. If it is a "thread-like" substance that can be knitted, crocheted, woven - WHY NOT?

YOU choose not to . . . I do not.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with liking to knit with nice yarns so if you don't like this yarn because it is not so nice that does not make you a yarn snob. However, if the only reason you don't like the yarn is because it is acrylic then maybe you are

Some acrylic yarns are very nice and some are not. Some wool yarns are not very nice either but many are very nice


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

P.S. GIVE the stuff way . . . to a local charity resale shop or Nursing Home (they will use it with the residents).


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So be it, there is nothing wrong with being a "yarn snob".... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> The yarn was crimped from being knit for so long. I had my husband pull while I wound it onto my yarn swift. I used pieces of yarn to tie it tight in four places. It was then soaked in the sink for about an hour. Carefully lifting it out, I squeezed out as much water as possible. I draped it on a plastic hanger and tied a grocery bag with a can of food in it to the bottom of the yarn to pull it taught. It helped a great deal and now the yarn is about 75% uncrimped.


Thanks for adding that... that makes sense... winding it into a hank first.... I don't like re-knitting any yarn with a crimp in it because I fear it won't be removed after knitting and washing. I will try your method next time!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> There is nothing wrong with liking to knit with nice yarns so if you don't like this yarn because it is not so nice that does not make you a yarn snob. However, if the only reason you don't like the yarn is because it is acrylic then maybe you are
> 
> Some acrylic yarns are very nice and some are not. Some wool yarns are not very nice either but many are very nice


I agree. I also love natural fibers, but I also don't have a problem with Acrylic. It all depends on what I'm making.. if it's slipper socks or baby items them I would choose Acrylic.. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Ideal yarn for a child's garment, the mum appreciates your "good" work, you won't be wearing it so just enjoy "the making" & do let us have a picture !!!!!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> There is nothing wrong with liking to knit with nice yarns so if you don't like this yarn because it is not so nice that does not make you a yarn snob. However, if the only reason you don't like the yarn is because it is acrylic then maybe you are
> 
> Some acrylic yarns are very nice and some are not. Some wool yarns are not very nice either but many are very nice


I don't like this yarn because it doesn't have that marvelous feeling when flowing through your fingers that most natural fibers do. I recently spent way, way too much on three skeins of pure wool. They are in the back of my closet because they feel like hemp twine. Yuck!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> The definition if a snob is someone who looks down others for their choices. I am not a yarn snob. You can knit with what ever makes you happy.
> 
> I have learned that I do not enjoy working with or wearing acrylic yarns. Even before I was a knitter, I refused to buy acrylic sweaters. I just don't like the feel.... Had no idea what they were made of until I started knitting. I have been knitting over two years now but have some sweaters in my closet that are ten years old and you won't find an acrylic one in the bunch! I just wouldn't buy one because they looked and felt "cheap" to me.
> 
> ...


I don't know why people take exception with other's choices in fabric or yarn. It's not a put down to have your opinion on why you make the decision to use a certain fibre. As you, I prefer natural but I will use acrylic for certain things. My new favourite is alpaca. Just LOVE the feel and the warmth. But, I live in a climate where that is appropriate. If I lived in Mexico I would use something else. I tried that caron simply soft everyone was raving about and I couldn't stand it. Found it too shiny and whimpy. But some love it. Not this kid! There are different qualities in acrylic but you're right, they don't feel as good as the real thing.

Aren't you lucky that some people hand wash that you make things for. Not my family. My DIL throws everything in together and I mean EVERYTHING. Nice bras and panties with jeans. So any sweater would be hooked with the bra closure and pulled to heck and back. I told her when she has kids she better learn to look after what I make or I won't make it. She says she will. Time will tell. I've started a hope chest!


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> While trying to organize my stash a girlfriend noticed a long abandoned wip. She saw how small it was (child sized). She asked what I planned to do with it and I said probably just tuck it away for another ten years. She asked if I could make something for her daughter with the yarn. The reason I had been so disinterested in the yarn was because it was acrylic. Shame on me! I cheerfully agreed to knit a nice little sweater for her daughter and you would think she had won the lottery! I just finished unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends) Here's my question: I am not looking forward to knitting with this acrylic yarn and plan to wind them into cakes so that they won't seem so acrylic. Have I become a yarn snob?


No, just discriminating in terms of yarn selection. I am right up there with you. I like some blends of wool or cotton with acrylic but the only time I knit with acrylic now is for afghans for my son and daughter. My son because he travels so much that he doesnt have time to do carefull" laundry and my daughter because she smokes (is trying to quit) and I saw holes in the last one I knit for her. Dont want her to end up with acrylic melted to her.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Just enjoy the project....it is to make your friend and little one happy.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Hey, Joanne12986....I just noticed that you live next door to me....12983, Saranac Lake!! imalulu


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

imalulu said:


> Just enjoy the project....it is to make your friend and little one happy.


I so agree with imalulu. It's about the end of the project.


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

No, you are not a yarn snob. As the yarn was secondhand, you are giving it another life, something useful.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> While trying to organize my stash a girlfriend noticed a long abandoned wip. She saw how small it was (child sized). She asked what I planned to do with it and I said probably just tuck it away for another ten years. She asked if I could make something for her daughter with the yarn. The reason I had been so disinterested in the yarn was because it was acrylic. Shame on me! I cheerfully agreed to knit a nice little sweater for her daughter and you would think she had won the lottery! I just finished unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends) Here's my question: I am not looking forward to knitting with this acrylic yarn and plan to wind them into cakes so that they won't seem so acrylic. Have I become a yarn snob?


It would be easy to call you a yarn snob, if you're throwing all acrylics into the same bag as this one. On the other hand, if you haven't used some of the really nice acrylics, I just think you're missing out on a lot.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MaKitty.... This comment is so funny! 

"Aren't you lucky that some people hand wash that you make things for. Not my family. My DIL throws everything in together and I mean EVERYTHING. Nice bras and panties with jeans. So any sweater would be hooked with the bra closure and pulled to heck and back. I told her when she has kids she better learn to look after what I make or I won't make it. She says she will. Time will tell. I've started a hope chest!"

My friend who lives down the street was "out of commission" for a few days. Her washing machine had quit and she was waiting for her new one to arrive.

She has a key to my house and was using my machine. When I came home from work, I went to fold her laundry for her. I was "horrified" to see that she had put her darks and lights in the same load AND had washed her underwire bras in with the load.. no lingerie bag, even!

I took her bras and hung them on a hook and dried and folded the rest. When she came to pick up her laundry, I handed her the damp bras and she asked why the were still damp!!!! I am now giving her laundry lessons!!! LOL

Until a few weeks ago I thought EVERYONE did laundry as I do..... separating towels from lights and darks, hand washing bras, etc. etc. I think your DIL will learn... all it usually takes is ONE shrunken sweater! I am sure I would shudder at the way I did laundry when I was first married.


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

...and who it's for...


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I gave my DIL laundry lessons and it didn't "take". I had trained my son from birth to look after things as I've always made things for my children and taught them to look after them. However, they have both gone to the dark side and seem to have forgotten how to do laundry. I did teach them good manners and they kept those up so thank God for small mercies.


AmyKnits said:


> MaKitty.... This comment is so funny!
> 
> "Aren't you lucky that some people hand wash that you make things for. Not my family. My DIL throws everything in together and I mean EVERYTHING. Nice bras and panties with jeans. So any sweater would be hooked with the bra closure and pulled to heck and back. I told her when she has kids she better learn to look after what I make or I won't make it. She says she will. Time will tell. I've started a hope chest!"
> 
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ma Kitty said:


> I gave my DIL laundry lessons and it didn't "take". I had trained my son from birth to look after things as I've always made things for my children and taught them to look after them. However, they have both gone to the dark side and seem to have forgotten how to do laundry. I did teach them good manners and they kept those up so thank God for small mercies.


AMEN!


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Join the club, I too, am a yarn snob. That said I do still use acrylics. The yarn I use has a lot to do with who I'm knitting for. I save the bat yArn for those people considered "Wool Worthy". I love knitting for babies but not all moms are WW. Luckily, my lys carries a good selection of acrylic and blends at reasonable prices. They are good quality, soft yarns. I use Bernat Baby or ILove This Yarn and Caron Naturals occasionally too. The most important thing for me is how it feels. Just because it is a natural finger doesn't mean out always feels good. I just can't make myself use s yArn that doesn't feel good, no matter who it's for.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Not a bit! I never use acrylic--only wool! If you're a 'yarn snob', move over...I am too. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Acrylic will be nice for her parents to wash. I also think you should knit with yarn you will enjoy. If you can meet both, it's a win/win.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

If my choice for economic reasons is to only knit with expensive natural fibres or not knit at all then kindly pass me the acrylic!!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I believe in using the best yarn you can afford that will be practical for the use of the project...babies and children you want machine wash and non-allergenic. Acrylic is great in those applications. Not all acrylics are created equal. I love working with Deborah Norville everyday soft worsted and Bernat Satin. I never want to give a gift where the care causes the recipient to put it away and never use it.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

madkiwi said:


> Try waxing the acrylic. It seems to have a mellowing effect. In any case, it cant do any harm and would help to iron out any extra crinkles or crimps.
> 
> Madkiwi


How do you "wax" yarn? And with what?


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

joanne12986 said:


> While trying to organize my stash a girlfriend noticed a long abandoned wip. She saw how small it was (child sized). She asked what I planned to do with it and I said probably just tuck it away for another ten years. She asked if I could make something for her daughter with the yarn. The reason I had been so disinterested in the yarn was because it was acrylic. Shame on me! I cheerfully agreed to knit a nice little sweater for her daughter and you would think she had won the lottery! I just finished unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends) Here's my question: I am not looking forward to knitting with this acrylic yarn and plan to wind them into cakes so that they won't seem so acrylic. Have I become a yarn snob?


I'm not much into labels and that one in particular. I use all kinds of yarns, knitting mostly sweaters. I have some absolutely gorgeous acrylics and acrylic blends in both ordinary and novelty styles and I have yet to knit anything with one I didn't love. Maybe the negative attitudes about synthetics are leftovers from decades ago when they were newly created and were course, shiny and/or scratchy, but now the methods of manufacturing them are so hugely improved, sometimes you have to do a burn test to determine if they aren't wool. It would be just plain silly to omit such an enormous selection of fine yarns and wonderful colors just because of an outdated and greatly misplaced concept.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

imashelefrat said:


> You just finished a thread about the issue that went crazy. You started it.
> You go on and on about why acrylic is bad: feel, source, etc.
> How do you think it makes people who cannot or will not use what you think is better for all?
> If all your arguments do not add to looking down at acrylic and making people feel apologetic, I don't know what a yarn snob.
> The energy here should be about what we all share: the love of knitting and maybe other crafts, not to get on a soap box on the man-made vs. nature supplies. Enough already.


Who are you replying to? Who is "you"?


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

teri1960 said:


> I'm a newbie. What's wrong with acrylic yarn?


Absolutely NOTHING! See my previous comment. Please don't let anyone misdirect you into believing you MUST use one kind of yarn or another. Whatever you see that you like---color, texture, weight, appearance, care method---is what you should knit with. People who turn up their noses because the label doesn't sound as expensive or elite should never influence your choices.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> I'm not much into labels and that one in particular. I use all kinds of yarns, knitting mostly sweaters. I have some absolutely gorgeous acrylics and acrylic blends in both ordinary and novelty styles and I have yet to knit anything with one I didn't love. Maybe the negative attitudes about synthetics are leftovers from decades ago when they were newly created and were course, shiny and/or scratchy, but now the methods of manufacturing them are so hugely improved, sometimes you have to do a burn test to determine if they aren't wool. It would be just plain silly to omit such an enormous selection of fine yarns and wonderful colors just because of an outdated and greatly misplaced concept.


And you can't beat the price.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Better a yarn snob than a yarn slob: someone who knits with anything and then doesn't pay attention to differences in washing methods. I admit that sometimes that describes me, but I learned from my mother, who took the second sweater I had ever made - of 100% wool - and threw it in with the household wash, in hot water. When it shrank to the size of a teddy bear coat, she simply said that there was something wrong with it because she washed everything that way and never had a casualty before.

[That was in the early fifties; I managed to frog the little thing, though it was somewhat felted, rewash, wind into balls, and knit a nice heavy scarf with the yarn. Which I still have. And three days ago I found a small ball of the remains.]


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree it's difficult to tell some things. I used to be able to tell if something was genuine leather and now they make synthetic so realistic, it's difficult. But, fake leather is very hot and sticky when you wear it. It just doesn't breath. At least yarn has space for airflow.



Norma B. said:


> I'm not much into labels and that one in particular. I use all kinds of yarns, knitting mostly sweaters. I have some absolutely gorgeous acrylics and acrylic blends in both ordinary and novelty styles and I have yet to knit anything with one I didn't love. Maybe the negative attitudes about synthetics are leftovers from decades ago when they were newly created and were course, shiny and/or scratchy, but now the methods of manufacturing them are so hugely improved, sometimes you have to do a burn test to determine if they aren't wool. It would be just plain silly to omit such an enormous selection of fine yarns and wonderful colors just because of an outdated and greatly misplaced concept.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Absolutely NOTHING! See my previous comment. Please don't let anyone misdirect you into believing you MUST use one kind of yarn or another. Whatever you see that you like---color, texture, weight, appearance, care method---is what you should knit with. People who turn up their noses because the label doesn't sound as expensive or elite should never influence your choices.


I agree with Norma. I have only been knitting for two years, and am just now (the last 6 months or so) beginning to work with any and all fibers I can find.... trying to determine the best yarn for each project.

Choosing the right yarn for the project can make or break your project. Using the right fibers can make FAIR knitting look GREAT! Using the wrong fibers can make GREAT knitting look poor. Choosing the wrong fiber for a project can alter the look and wear of the entire pattern. It is about using colors and fibers that are right for each project, person and function.

I don't know many (if any) knitters who ONLY use one fiber... most of us use what is best for each project... keeping MANY factors in mind.... drape, color, style, cost, care, etc.

Nice to see you Norma!


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

We each have our favorites. I try to use the right yarn for the garment. It also depends on the person the garment is for. Things for babies, children, new moms get acrylic. I use natural fibers for those who express that preference. For open air markets I usually use acrylics to keep prices low. The quality of some acrylics is much better than others. It just depends on the project. I do object when others try to make me feel guilty for my yarn choices.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

It's possible that you are a yarn snob. So what?? If you can afford the yarn you knit with, who's to judge that?? I think it's nice that you are making the sweater for your friends child. If you have any other acrylic or whatever in your stash, you might feel good to give it to someone who might really love to have it. 

THere are a lot of things to worry about in the world we live in, this is not one of them. Now go forth and knit!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I'm a yarn Philistine. I work in a great volume, and not being independantly wealthy, I use a lot of that awful, economic, easy care, acrylic.


I agree.. i have mostly acrylic is my stash ,, its affordable and that makes me longer.. and its the only thing thats available to me..mostly... i rarley purchase online because i like to feel it b4 i buy it,, yarn is like a blank canvass.. u take it with ur hands and needles and create something beautifull with it..whether it be acrylic or something else.. its UR imagination and talent that matters


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I agree.. i have mostly acrylic is my stash ,, its affordable and that makes me longer.. and its the only thing thats available to me..mostly... i rarley purchase online because i like to feel it b4 i buy it,, yarn is like a blank canvass.. u take it with ur hands and needles and create something beautifull with it..whether it be acrylic or something else.. its UR imagination and talent that matters


I agree. How does anyone buy yarn over the internet or by mail? I totally don't know how to buy yarn without feeling it. I am a plus sized woman and hate buying clothing that way, let alone yarn when I don't know much about it. Which leads me to another question. How does one learn about yarn?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I'm a yarn Philistine. I work in a great volume, and not being independantly wealthy, I use a lot of that awful, economic, easy care, acrylic.


I do too. Not being humble. I'm just not wealthy!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

teri1960 said:


> I agree. How does anyone buy yarn over the internet or by mail? I totally don't know how to buy yarn without feeling it. I am a plus sized woman and hate buying clothing that way, let alone yarn when I don't know much about it. Which leads me to another question. How does one learn about yarn?


After a while, you learn... what brands you like, what fibers feel like.... I used to think the same thing as you... I NEED to feel it.

I recently purchased a huge lot of Cascade Heritage sock yarn over the internet for a fraction of the price I paid at my LYS. Once you have tried a specific yarn... you KNOW it and can go online and look for bargains.

Most of the yarns I purchase over the internet are ones I have used.... I KNOW what they feel like... I can just get better "deals" on the internet.  :thumbup:

Learning about yarns is trial and error, I must admit. I have two books that I purchased about fibers and how they behave. I have also read and read and read a lot of information about fibers on the internet. There are several great books on fibers and yarns available. If you don't want to spend money on books, you can check your library or just SEARCH the internet.

I have been knitting two years and am just now learning how very differently fibers work up and what is best for which type of project.... part of the learning process.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> Thank you Donnie! I was feeling guilty, but for the most part everyone has made me feel good about myself.


Leave it to Donnie to always have the perfect sentiments! I agree 100%


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

My family does not want to lay flat to dry or hand wash so I make them items out of machine washable dryable yarn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> After a while, you learn... what brands you like, what fibers feel like.... I used to think the same thing as you... I NEED to feel it.
> 
> I recently purchased a huge lot of Cascade Heritage sock yarn over the internet for a fraction of the price I paid at my LYS. Once you have tried a specific yarn... you KNOW it and can go online and look for bargains.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks! Sounds like it is all part of the fun.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about being a yarn snob. If you don't like the way a yarn feels in your hands while you're knitting it, you shouldn't knit with it. There are plenty of expensive yarns that feel nasty in one's hands; there are some acrylics that feel great. Obviously, you've got a yarn that just doesn't feel nice. Maybe your friend can pick out another yarn--with your guidance--and you can knit the project out of that, instead.

Hazel


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

So torn.. I love the feel of a nice soft fiber when I crochet.. But then when it comes to kids stuff .. Acrylic ( so on goes the Glove lotion and away I crochet!LOL).


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

What do you care if you're a 'yarn snob?' We all have our likes and dislikes.
You prefer non-acrylic yarns. So do I. 
Your friend likes the yarn and you know it will wear and clean extremely well.
Ignore your 'snobbish' feelings. It's who you are, and you are obviously a wonderful friend to make a garment for her daughter.


----------



## Phil413 (Mar 11, 2013)

It never matters what the item is made of....it is the fact that it was made especially for each person....it will greatly be appreciated.  THANKS for make the gift. Always remember a gift is just that...something given to a special person. :lol:


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm with you on the renewable and I don't mean another oil well!


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree, that one should use what feels good and fits the project. Having used the best feeling acrylics I could find for years, I got in with the Natural fiber crowd in my town, so I have knit with many of the finer "brand names, only to find that 3/4 of the way through my 3rd Lama afghan that I became very allergic to it. But I make every effort to be a finisher, so I laid a sheet over me, and took days off etc. and got it done. Of course this blanket was a rarity -- it was suppose to be for me. Well, I found it a loving home with my new DIL. My son who has loved my knitting for years was new-baby-in-the-house tired when he washed it and threw it in the dryer. This king size blanket is now the $500.00 felted blanket/matte that they use to watch TV when laying on the floor. While I am ok, he is still embarrassed; which is not a feeling my loving work was designed to create in a loved one. So when it came time to make the new baby an afghan, I made it in the nicest wash and dryable that I could get, which my son the laundry master gave me an extra hug for. 

Now, from another perspective, My MIL is now 97 and is beginning to disperse treasures she cares about to appropriate sources "so they don't get lost or miss appropriated in the final wrap up" as she puts it, recently sent my daughter an afghan that I made in in 1974. So this garment has now gone from a very caring laundress to a "if the dogs don't eat it- throw it in the machine young lady. How do you plan for that????? 

My mother, now 87, who is also trying to thin down the house now that dad has been gone for over 12 years, is also beginning to share things out to appropriate and loving homes . She is turning pieces that I made in the 60's and early70's to new homes. And while I did not exclusively knit with acrylics in that era (I also used a lot of wool) I am noticing that what has survived, and is still in good and usable shape I might add, are mostly the acrylics. But above all, that oral stories that I am now hearing from the younger generation that have received these items is astounding. Here, I just thought I was knitting or crocheting because the need to do so was strong in me.... who knew I was making such family (and extended "family" ie friends) history? 

While this story line may (or may not) fit your family, it is the life history of many of the pieces that I have made. I am now doing pieces that I know will eventually be going to college dorm rooms, and young learning-as-we-go homes, on their way to nursing homes; all places that laundry is "Not Known to be an Art Form" for lack of a better polite descriptor. 

So people, what ever medium you choose to knit or crochet with, also consider the life of the piece, and where it may wander in its journey. But all that aside, choose an available yarn, and get on with the knitting!!!! There is no way one can truly know where a piece will ultimately travel. Who would have thought that a knit sweater, or crocheted afghan that I made before I was six would now be going to my granddaughter to be worn daily??????


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I would not call you a yarn snob. You have found that you prefer knitting with natural fibres. Your friend is delighted that you agreed to make something for her daughter in a pretty yarn that is easy care. I don't see a problem - I see two happy people.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

If you're a yarn snob then so am I.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My favourite yarn type to knit ... is whatever fibre I have on the needles!
> Mostly it's acrylic, because that's what I have in greatest quantity.
> If it's anything else, I just enjoy the knitting of it.
> I'll knit _anything_!
> I have even knit - no, it _had been_ knitted, I crocheted it - an unknown synthetic fibre that must have been designed for rug-making. When I'd finished that project (a small circular rug), all the skin on all ten fingertips promptly (and painlessly!) sloughed off!!! :shock: I'd washed the item I'd frogged it from before frogging; I've still no idea what it is nor why my fingers reacted that way to it.


Jessica Jean This is why we love you and your posts, very nice, pleasant, optimistic, down to earth, helpful and so sensible! Hugs!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Damama said:


> Jessica Jean This is why we love you and your posts, very nice, pleasant, optimistic, down to earth, helpful and so sensible! Hugs!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> I don't like this yarn because it doesn't have that marvelous feeling when flowing through your fingers that most natural fibers do. I recently spent way, way too much on three skeins of pure wool. They are in the back of my closet because they feel like hemp twine. Yuck!


Umm ... May I suggest you knit up a goodly sized swatch, wash it, and then judge if the yarn was worth the price? Often it takes a washing to see what you've really got. If you still don't like it, then donate it to someone who wants it! Don't let it be a millstone around your neck!

I have some wool - coarse, rough, designed for making knitted jackets. I don't have enough for a jacket, and I don't even _want_ a wool jacket. So, I knit felted cat-beds from it. The cats love it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> How do you "wax" yarn? And with what?


I would imagine one would wax yarn the same way one waxes a thread for hand-sewing - by running it across a block of wax such as beeswax, paraffin, or a candle. Heck! A bar of soap would do the trick too!
Coned yarn destined for machine knitting (industrial or home machines) is 'lubricated' and may look and feel terrible before the (hand or machine) knitted item is washed, but it 'blooms' in the wash ... AND those coned yarns may be natural, synthetic, or blended fibres. The waxing is to reduce airborne fibres; natural or not, fibres do not belong in anyone's airway! Hand-knitting doesn't produce lots of fly-away fibres; machines do.


----------



## mathilde11 (Oct 3, 2012)

I know where you are coming from, but when it is for a child, who will enjoy wearing it no matter what yarn it is knitted in - it is great for things that may need frequent washing, so there are some advantages. Bye


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

The BEST Reply so far. Keep enjoying your knitting for many years and in good health.


Joan H said:


> I agree, that one should use what feels good and fits the project. Having used the best feeling acrylics I could find for years, I got in with the Natural fiber crowd in my town, so I have knit with many of the finer "brand names, only to find that 3/4 of the way through my 3rd Lama afghan that I became very allergic to it. But I make every effort to be a finisher, so I laid a sheet over me, and took days off etc. and got it done. Of course this blanket was a rarity -- it was suppose to be for me. Well, I found it a loving home with my new DIL. My son who has loved my knitting for years was new-baby-in-the-house tired when he washed it and threw it in the dryer. This king size blanket is now the $500.00 felted blanket/matte that they use to watch TV when laying on the floor. While I am ok, he is still embarrassed; which is not a feeling my loving work was designed to create in a loved one. So when it came time to make the new baby an afghan, I made it in the nicest wash and dryable that I could get, which my son the laundry master gave me an extra hug for.
> 
> Now, from another perspective, My MIL is now 97 and is beginning to disperse treasures she cares about to appropriate sources "so they don't get lost or miss appropriated in the final wrap up" as she puts it, recently sent my daughter an afghan that I made in in 1974. So this garment has now gone from a very caring laundress to a "if the dogs don't eat it- throw it in the machine young lady. How do you plan for that?????
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't like acrylics for many of the reasons cited by others. I love natural yarns, especially organic ones. I am not a snob: I just like to know what quality feels like whether I can afford it or not. I taught that to my kids, too, even when we barely had enough money to live. 

That being said, I still use acrylics and acrylic blends when doing children's stuff mainly. Washability is a big factor, especially with young mothers. I am always on the lookout for higher quality yarns at cheaper quality prices and have worked with some very nice yarns. You know the old adage: Champagne taste with beer pocket budget!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't like acrylics for many of the reasons cited by others. I love natural yarns, especially organic ones. I am not a snob: I just like to know what quality feels like whether I can afford it or not. I taught that to my kids, too, even when we barely had enough money to live. 

That being said, I still use acrylics and acrylic blends when doing children's stuff mainly. Washability is a big factor, especially with young mothers. I am always on the lookout for higher quality yarns at cheaper quality prices and have worked with some very nice yarns. You know the old adage: Champagne taste with beer pocket budget!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I used to refuse to use acrylic. However, I have since found some really nice acrylic blends and 100% acrylic yarn from Berroco and Knit Picks Brava line. It is SO incredibly soft, doesn't feel like acrylic at all. So, now if I have a charity project or a project for a mother who needs to be able to throw it in the washer and dryer, I use one of the 2 yarns above. Oh, the Berroco brand is called Weekend. You would not believe the stitch definition with either of these yarns. Just lovely! Oh, I won't use Red Heart to save me. It feels cheap in my hand, and I don't like how it knits up.


----------



## shluke (Jan 26, 2012)

To each her own. People who judge don't matter, and people who matter won't judge. I won't express my opinion here other than to say just that.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

If you are a yarn snob, don't worry about it. You are in good company!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

nrc1940 said:


> In the past I've tended to not like acrylic. Most of it felt harsh and not comfortable to knit. But Knit Picks has a wonderful;y soft yarn named Brava that doesn't separate while knitting. It comes in a good range of colors and yarn weights and is very reasonably priced. I just finished knitting an afghan in the worsted weight.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/search.html?q=Brava&dispatch=pages.view&page_id=423


I have to agree. I too have found Brava. I have it on my needles now and it doesn't have that harsh acrylicky feel at all.

Gigi


----------



## nanasota (Feb 22, 2013)

Ummmm.........yes........


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I would imagine one would wax yarn the same way one waxes a thread for hand-sewing - by running it across a block of wax such as beeswax, paraffin, or a candle. Heck! A bar of soap would do the trick too!
> Coned yarn destined for machine knitting (industrial or home machines) is 'lubricated' and may look and feel terrible before the (hand or machine) knitted item is washed, but it 'blooms' in the wash ... AND those coned yarns may be natural, synthetic, or blended fibres. The waxing is to reduce airborne fibres; natural or not, fibres do not belong in anyone's airway! Hand-knitting doesn't produce lots of fly-away fibres; machines do.


Thank you for the info, Jessica Jean


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I used to refuse to use acrylic. However, I have since found some really nice acrylic blends and 100% acrylic yarn from Berroco and Knit Picks Brava line. It is SO incredibly soft, doesn't feel like acrylic at all. So, now if I have a charity project or a project for a mother who needs to be able to throw it in the washer and dryer, I use one of the 2 yarns above. Oh, the Berroco brand is called Weekend. You would not believe the stitch definition with either of these yarns. Just lovely! Oh, I won't use Red Heart to save me. It feels cheap in my hand, and I don't like how it knits up.


Berroco Weekend (cotton and acrylic) and Vintage (wool and acrylic) are two of my favorite yarns! Just fabulous and you get great yardage with these.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

imalulu said:


> Hey, Joanne12986....I just noticed that you live next door to me....12983, Saranac Lake!! imalulu


Hello Imalulu!

So glad to meet you. I work in SL and know many fine people there. So nice to add another to my list of acquaintences.

Happy knitting,

Joanne from Tupper
:-D


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

To JoanH......So well said and so well written.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> I have to agree. I too have found Brava. I have it on my needles now and it doesn't have that harsh acrylicky feel at all.
> 
> Gigi


Just checked this out..looks promising. Is it available only online/catalog or is it in any of the various stores/lys? Thanx


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

imalulu said:


> To JoanH......So well said and so well written.


Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

imalulu said:


> To JoanH......So well said and so well written.


Agreed. JoanH has given a new perspective on our gifting and how it can end up somewhere other than initially expected. I am trying to dedicate my work and identify myself as knitter by sewing a small label into the work. I have just finished a wedding afghan for my nephew and I made a label, using "printer fabric" saying

Bride and Groom's names, 
the date of the ceremony, 
Best wishes and Love, 
from Aunt Sandra

and in tiny letters, care instructions.

This may end up in my great grand nephew or niece's homes when I am long gone and it will survive forever because it is a lovely acrylic.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

It's been an interesting read of this thread. I find there aren't many other topics that have created this kind of response as "Fiber Preference" has. This isn't the first time it's been addressed.. Others that come to mind: people who don't use/appreciate/take care of items that have been knitted for them; books, just to name a couple... It's like a big 'kaffee klatche'---and we all leave still lovin' eachother and shaking our head, still thinkin' 'WHAT is he/she thinkin?' 

How dull life would be if we all thought alike.....


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Easter Bunni said:


> It's been an interesting read of this thread. I find there aren't many other topics that have created this kind of response as "Fiber Preference" has. This isn't the first time it's been addressed.. Others that come to mind: people who don't use/appreciate/take care of items that have been knitted for them; books, just to name a couple... It's like a big 'kaffee klatche'---and we all leave still lovin' eachother and shaking our head, still thinkin' 'WHAT is he/she thinkin?'
> 
> How dull life would be if we all thought alike.....


Well put Easter! Although... I wonder if I lost a few potential friends today.


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes.

Would it be better if you used some wooly thing that made the child itch and scratch and her mother had to take the time to wash by hand and dry flat? That's a big price to pay to get your nose down out of the air.

I hate using wool - my hands get all itchy and dry and it really makes me uncomfortable.........we use what we've got and what we enjoy using. I'm not sure why you're jumping through all those hoops to get the yarn "uncrimped". Totally unnecessary! Just pull it out and wind into a ball. Knit directly from the ball. There is no need to spend all that time washing, weighting and hanging in the sun.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> Agreed. JoanH has given a new perspective on our gifting and how it can end up somewhere other than initially expected. I am trying to dedicate my work and identify myself as knitter by sewing a small label into the work. I have just finished a wedding afghan for my nephew and I made a label, using "printer fabric" saying
> 
> Bride and Groom's names,
> the date of the ceremony,
> ...


My daughter is about to turn 30. I made her a beautiful bunting for the trip home from the hospital. I packed it away all these years and she brought my granddaughter home from the hospital in it too. No one could believe how old it was as It looked brand new. I was so proud! It's packed away again and should be reappearing in another 20 years. (Yes ... it is a beautiful, fluffy pastel acrylic yarn) We shall see.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Leland Sandy said:


> Agreed. JoanH has given a new perspective on our gifting and how it can end up somewhere other than initially expected.....
> This may end up in my great grand nephew or niece's homes when I am long gone and it will survive forever because it is a lovely acrylic.


OMG....I loved the irony of your last line. So made me laugh!! Absolutely loved reading this thread...man made, oops, I mean woman made thread!!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

well,if it's for a child it will probably be washed more than once and acrylic is so easy care. Besides she will outgrow it anyway. I use a lot of acrylic because that's what my budget can handle. I like some of the costlier yarns but I'm okay with what I have. Most of what I knit goes to charity and needs to be easy care.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

joanne12986 said:


> Well put Easter! Although... I wonder if I lost a few potential friends today.


Joanne, you have not lost any friends, potential or otherwise.... and instead of using the word 'snob', could we use the word 'discriminator'--- we all discriminate in our choices of everything based on a number of criteria....income, practicality, health, aesthetics, just personal preference... why should that make those who choose differently from us less correct....

With regard to the acrylic of your wip, I can understand your aversion to it. Was in Joann's last week and must have felt half dozen types of acrylics---cringed at some, loved others; cest la vie. The important thing is, your friend loves it and paid you a compliment asking you to finish it for her....don't second guess yourself. And, how about sharing the finished product with us? We'll be waiting!

Ciao for now...


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Hello Joanne12986, so glad to meet you, too. Meet sometime in SL??


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

imalulu said:


> Hello Joanne12986, so glad to meet you, too. Meet sometime in SL??


Sounds good! I'd like that. Maybe we can get coffee somewhere and bring our knitting.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

joanne12986 said:


> Well put Easter! Although... I wonder if I lost a few potential friends today.


Not if they are really friends...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Audrey Jeanne said:


> NOT as far as I'm concerned.. My Mom who was a wonderful seamstress and knitter/ always said "if you're putting your time and effort in to making something you should use the finest quality fabric/yarn you can afford" -- that's MY personal belief..!!! others may feel differently -- and that's OK too.. But NO acrylic for me.. !!


I'm with you on this train of thought.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> If you are a snob then so am I. I prefer to think of not using acryllic as an expression of love and respect for mother earth.
> 
> I do not use acryllic for a number of reasons.
> 
> ...


AND... it's not fire retardant.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

dlarkin said:


> Don't use acrylic either. It takes me so long to make something I feel it is worth the expensive yarn.


Ditto!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yazzy said:


> To each his/her own. I don't mind what others do as long as it harms no one,they don't insist that I join them and I don't have to pay for it. It is a choice depending on personal preferences and financial circumstances. The important thing it that we are continuing our craft as best we can and helping the less fortunate. I an allergic to wool, live in the tropics and am on disability. We do what we can.


Well said.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

imashelefrat said:


> The question to ask: are you making others feel bad about their choice (or about them having no choice)?
> This is such a supportive forum that some people are hesitant to say what is on their mind, when they oppose one's view. This defeats the supportive idea.
> Some people know their financial (or others) limits and are fine with it and some might feel like they are deprived of something great. Why get into the discussion on the topic of being or not a yarn snob.


It's an on-going discussion that probably serves no purpose, but that's life. Some like acrylic yarns and others don't...period. There is no animosity against those that use and like acrylic... at least not for me. I just prefer natural yarns. It's a choice and we're all entitled to our choices.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

I did sell some things at a yearly fair for charity and believe me there are still plenty of folk would actually ask for stuff knitted by the lady who will only use pure wool or alpaca.Environmental or just minor obsession I don't know but it worked for the charity which was a conservationist based


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> If you are a snob then so am I. I prefer to think of not using acryllic as an expression of love and respect for mother earth.
> 
> I do not use acryllic for a number of reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think the concept of 'snob' is about making negative judgement of others while acting as if one is better. Understanding yarns and difference in quality is not about snobbery but education and appreciation.

Btw, we have acrylic 'snobs' on this list--people who put down others for promoting natural fibers. Personally, I feel they may be on the defensive side, not because of others judgement.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

Englishknitter said:


> 43 years ago when I had my daughter one of my mother's friends made a baby cardigan from wool. Come washday all the acrylics were washed in the machine and on the line and this wool one was left as it had to be handwashed. I washed it, it smelled of old sheep and had to be dried flat. What a pain it was and I vowed never to give anything for a small child other than in acrylic so it can be thrown in the washer and job done. Think of this project as creating your halo - the child will be warm, her mother overjoyed and the yarn gone from your house. Knit it with a good feeling in your heart and who knows how many children it will be passed on to.


When I was last in Ilkley there were just opening the building with the woolmark on the side.Still to each his/her own


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

jdh said:


> Joanne,
> I am interested in your process of: unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends).
> Is this what you can do when you unravel yarn from a previous project, to make it more useable without the kinks in it?
> I would love to see pictures of this process, or even the ones you have hanging on the line.
> I don't understand how you wet it down and hang it without getting it into a tangled mess.


I have unravelled quite a few things over the years. It does work better with wool. I put the yarn into hanks and tie them loosly I then soak in warm water with a little fabric conditioner in the water ( smells nice ). Then I lay the hanks on a towel and roll it up to get the moisture out. Then place each hank over a broom handle, place the broom handle between two kitchen chairs and let it thoroughly dry. I then use my yarn swift and ball winder. I then have new plumped up wool with no kinks and a lovely smell.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

When I unravel yarn I make it into a hank, soak it in warm water which has softner in it & leave it overnight. Next morning I take the bowl to the clothesline outside take the dripping hank & hang them over a hanger to drip-dry & that has always been very effective for me - learned from my mum.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> In my opinion, a snob is someone who looks down on others for what they choose to do... So, you would be a yarn snob if you said something like "oh, you can't really call yourself a knitter if you use acrylic". (and yes, I actually had someone online say that to me). Your personal choice in what you like to knit with or not is simply that. A choice.
> 
> It is when we stick our noses in other peoples' business that we become things like snobs or gossips.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah. What Roxy said.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, We are not snobs because we like acrylic. We don't look down at you because you don't.


----------



## nanasota (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep.......it's about choice....  , some do some don't ...we are all different...thank God.....the world would be a pretty boring place otherwise...........just kiddin about the "snob"thing....it's all a journey and people try things and what works...they like...then late, they might try something else....


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think this makes you a yarn snob at all, you just like what you like. I bet you didn't always feel this way about acrylic yarn, and years ago probably loved it! I think as we progress in our knitting/crocheting, we want something more refined or more expensive???? 

I have been knitting for more than 40 years and still am attracted to acrylic yarns!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I do not think your a snob, either you did not enjoy the feel of the yarn or you just prefer natural fibers. With that in mind think of how making this gift will remove the yarn from your stash and make others happy with the end result.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know, I just hate to say I NEVER use this or that. I don't want to shut out the times when that is exactly the right thing for the conditions. I can't imaging any natural fibers holding up in the nursing home my mother is in but the residents love colorful hand-knit things. Everything goes in hot water with bleach. Under those conditions a nice soft acrylic is really the ONLY choice. Giving a fiber that would not withstand the conditions would be the wrong choice, and not giving the residents something that makes them happy is just sad. Saying "I NEVER use acrylic" may be cutting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

imashelefrat said:


> You just finished a thread about the issue that went crazy. You started it.
> You go on and on about why acrylic is bad: feel, source, etc.
> How do you think it makes people who cannot or will not use what you think is better for all?
> If all your arguments do not add to looking down at acrylic and making people feel apologetic, I don't know what a yarn snob.
> ...


It's not a matter of being a snob, we are all adults who have our preferences and opinions. This format allows us to share these, so please let's not stifle others for their opinions, even if they give them repeatedly, as new members are continually coming online and the information is helpful to them.

There are plenty of beautiful superwash wools that are washable and dryable. In my opinion, safer for babies and more pleasant to knit than acrylic. When I have (rarely) used an acrylic, it's been a blend with another fiber.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I have NEVER had a mother say "Oh no, it is not wool" when I have made a baby/child gift. Like so many others I would love to use only the finest animal fibers but use what I can afford.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

OOPS! Got out before saying I don't think snob applies to you.


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

Whoa, let's play nice. I was enjoying the knowledge I was getting. No need to judge.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't think your a snob amyknits...you have given me some good advice....I now like woolease and some of the other yarns with mixed fibers....but I still mostly use acrylic with other mixtures..but intend to try some others in the future..thank you just keep on being who you are....


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

It seems that I am among the faster knitters portion of this thread, but let me be clear, I Knit at a comfortable relaxing speed for me. Knitting is for life balance before it is for product, even for loved ones. This has been a great thread, and the more I read on both sides the more I agree with you all. We all have different reasons for how we do, but pretty much so, we all knit for ourselves first. Tending to ones overall health is a wonderful life extending thing. Keep at it all, and I will too.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Joan H said:


> It seems that I am among the faster knitters portion of this thread, but let me be clear, I Knit at a comfortable relaxing speed for me. Knitting is for life balance before it is for product, even for loved ones. This has been a great thread, and the more I read on both sides the more I agree with you all. We all have different reasons for how we do, but pretty much so, we all knit for ourselves first. Tending to ones overall health is a wonderful life extending thing. Keep at it all, and I will too.


I'm with you on this subject. I also knit at my pace, even for the loved ones too, and I knit almost every day. Thanks for your post.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

13 pages is a lot to read, so I'm responding after reading the first page. I use a LOT of acrylic, if it suits the article I am knitting (shawls get tied around my waist a lot, etc)and it depends on my budget. Sometimes, I can afford the nicer yarn, but mostly - not. There are some lovely colors in acrylic, it's very durable and washable, and seems to hold its shape pretty well. I can't always afford the yarn I'd prefer to use. If it's a choice between knitting and / or crocheting with acrylic, or not at all...I just have to decide "what color!".


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree completely. If anyone wants to call another a "snob" for not liking acrylic yarn, then I would suggest the name-callers go out and buy the knitter the MOST EXPENSIVE yarn. I really don't care what anyone thinks about the yarn I choose. Why should it matter in the long run? I can't wear and don't like the feel of wool....and having a wool sweater shrink to doll size can be traumatic, to say the least. Acrylic for me especially if its a garment to be worn by any age...Wool shrinks, and I have no place to let it air dry...


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Daisybel said:


> Why should anyone have to apologise for using acrylic? Lots of people can only afford that and make beautiful items. Sometimes it is the most suitable yarn for a project, especially something which is bound to be machine washed often. It is the care and love put into the knitting that counts, imho.


This is the post I agreed completely with. I forgot to add the quote...
I will still continue to use acrylics and some worsteds...there is so little difference in the feel of these two yarns...Anyway, it shouldn't matter to anyone what yarn anyone else chooses ... Expensive yarns cannot be justified in my personal circumstances, but I don't begrudge anyone who can afford them, to use them.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

If you are a snob, so am I. On the other hand my children call me a snob, but not with wool.

I like to knit with the georgous wool. I have on pay as you knit Possum wool from NZ but I will be knitting my father a jumper for Christmas but that is also nice wool.

Yes I would be classed as a snob if knitting with acrylic is something I do not like.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I have so much acrylic yarn left over from past years. I told my husband to take it all down from the attic and I will try to use some of it up to get rid of it. I found a huge bag of cream colored yarn that I purchased years ago with the intention of making an afghan, which I never did. I threw it all into the washing machine and air dried it in a laundry basket out in the hot sun. I am now using two threads of this yarn at a time on size 15 needles making this afghan below. It is very easy and works up fast. It is a nice way to use up the yarn. I am also using other size yarns of smaller quantity for American Girl doll clothes, hot pads and place mats.
This is the free afghan link that I am using for all that cream acrylic yarn. It calls for size 13 needles but I only had size 15 and those work fine. I have seen this free pattern on other sites also.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/81048AD.html?noImages=&r=1


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

That afghan looks like it will be very pretty!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> While trying to organize my stash a girlfriend noticed a long abandoned wip. She saw how small it was (child sized). She asked what I planned to do with it and I said probably just tuck it away for another ten years. She asked if I could make something for her daughter with the yarn. The reason I had been so disinterested in the yarn was because it was acrylic. Shame on me! I cheerfully agreed to knit a nice little sweater for her daughter and you would think she had won the lottery! I just finished unraveling the pieces, put them into hanks, soaked them and they are outside in the sun and fresh air drying and hopefully uncrimping. (I weighted the free ends) Here's my question: I am not looking forward to knitting with this acrylic yarn and plan to wind them into cakes so that they won't seem so acrylic. Have I become a yarn snob?


Not unless preferring salmon steak to fish sticks makes me a fish snob. :wink:


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ewwww! Salmon steaks! lol


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Like many posters here I am on a very limited budget. San Francisco is one of the most expensive cities in the US for housing. Also, what I say here is not to lecture or to give the impression that others must believe as I do. It is an explanation.

With that said, I still only use natural fibers. I have a huge stash of wool, cotton, and blends of different types of wool. I knit for children with washable merino so that takes care of the double issues of scratchiness and washability.

My commitment to natural fibers is both personal and environmental. There is always a hidden cost to something that appears less expensive. In the case of acryllic, it is because of it being an oil based product. The hidden costs are to the environment and in the fact of how we here in the US access the majority of our oil from the Middle East. I learned early in my young adulthood that the personal is political and in choice of my yarn I believe this as a profound truth.


----------



## CYFFAN (Oct 24, 2012)

I knit almost only in acrylic. I make items that must be able to be washed and be very durable. I really think it just depends on what you are making.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit with acrylic years ago when it was a very very cheap wool and all it did was stretch and i grew to hate it very much. With the technology these days the quality of acrylic has improved. I knit all my blankets (Afghans) in acrylic as I find it very stable and strong for the purpose. 

As for clothing I would prefer natural wools, cottons, alpaca, or even possum wool. 

Just because we are all different and our purses our different it doesn't matter what you knit with as long as you love knitting with the wool you buy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you. Have fun and learn to perfect your craft.



mavisb said:


> I knit with acrylic years ago when it was a very very cheap wool and all it did was stretch and i grew to hate it very much. With the technology these days the quality of acrylic has improved. I knit all my blankets (Afghans) in acrylic as I find it very stable and strong for the purpose.
> 
> As for clothing I would prefer natural wools, cottons, alpaca, or even possum wool.
> 
> Just because we are all different and our purses our different it doesn't matter what you knit with as long as you love knitting with the wool you buy.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I belong to a prayer shawl ministry at church; we knit/crochet shawls and lap blankets to give away. Without acrylic yarn we would not be in business. The only requirement for the shawls/blankets is that they must be made of machine washable and dryable yarn. Lion Brand Homespun is a popular choice. If we bought better quality yarn, the cost would be more than we or the church could afford (they now reimburse us for the yarn but in the beginning they didn't).


----------

